# more than... oder more then...?



## tobee (24. April 2007)

Kurze Frage:
Wie schreibt man es richtig?:
more than... oder more then...?


----------



## Andreas Späth (24. April 2007)

than = als
then = dann

More than wäre also vermutlich richtig.
Erinnert mich gerade an "More than a feeling" von Boston, ein wirklich geiler Song.


----------



## tobee (24. April 2007)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> than = als
> then = dann
> 
> More than wäre also vermutlich richtig.
> Erinnert mich gerade an "More than a feeling" von Boston, ein wirklich geiler Song.


Aber beides spricht man gleich aus?


----------



## Gumbo (24. April 2007)

Es wird etwas unterschiedlich ausgesprochen. Der Vokal des „then“ klingt eher wie ein E währen er bei „than“ eher wie ein Ä klingt. Das Merriam-Webster Dictionary kann dir dabei helfen.


----------

